# Mikrofone: Preis - Leistung



## Freak (13. August 2008)

Hallo Forum,
da ich mich in dem Gebiet überhaupt noch nicht auskenne und daher auch nicht weiß, wie es um den aktuellen technologischen Fortschritt bestellt ist, wollte ich mich hier mal informieren, wieviel Leistung man bei Mikrofonen zu welchen Preisklassen verlangen darf.

Wieviel muss ich zum Beispiel für eine vernünftige Gesangsaufnahme blechen?

Was kann ich für 50€ an Klangqualität erwarten?


Ein paar schöne Beispiele und Erfahrungen wären toll .


Danke schonmal,

Der Freak


----------



## chmee (14. August 2008)

Im Grunde genommen bekommt man für 50Euro schon sehr viel Qualität. Beispielsweise das Behringer C1 macht für diesen Preis irre gute Aufnahmen. Da gibt es dann noch von Samson die Großmembran C01 oder auch von T.Bone das SC400. Das war vor 10 Jahren in dieser Preislage noch nicht denkbar, da fing guter Klang etwa beim AKG C1000S an (Kleinmebran), ab etwa 400DM. Ich möchte aber nicht die teuren Mikros niedermachen, denn auch im Mikrobereich gibt es Vorlieben und Abneigungen, wärmer oder eher seidiger, transparent oder gefälliger. Ich würde diese obigen Mikros eher warm gefällig nennen 

Mindestens genau so wichtig ist aber der Bereich dahinter, die Vorverstärker ( Röhre oder Transistor ). Grundsätzlich steckt in einem Mixer eine Transistorvorverstärkung, allemal gut, aber es gibt Menschen, die wollen den Sättigungseffekt der Röhre hören. Geschmackssache eben.

Zu guter Letzt die Recordingeinheit mit der Abhöre. Was will man denn hören ? Wie will man bewerten, was man hört ? Von Kopfhörern rate ich ab, solange man kein Gespür dafür hat. Dann sollte man sich Monitorboxen empfehlen lassen, die LieblingsCD mit in den Laden nehmen, und mal anhören, ob und wie das klingt  Meine HörCDs sind Pantera "Vulgar Display of Power" und "Das 5. Element". Ich finde gut aufgenommen sind auch Kruder&Dorfmeister "K&D-Sessions" oder (eigentlich) alle Alben von Jamiroquai. Man sollte schon das als Hörbeispiel nehmen, was man auch aufnehmen möchte 

Ich habe ein AT3035 mit Behringer MX2642 als Mixer, dazu Syrincs M3-220 als Abhöre, mit den Syrincs bin ich nicht ganz so zufrieden, für den Bass ist mein Zimmer einfach zu klein. Zusätzlich noch Sony MDR-700DJ und AKG K240 als Kopfhörer. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Freak (14. August 2008)

Herzlichen Danke für die ausführliche Antwort - ich höre aber auch gern noch mehr Erfahrungen.


----------



## sight011 (14. August 2008)

50 € ist natürlich nicht so viel, wofür willst du die Aufnahme denn verwenden! 

Vielleicht kann man ja Tipps geben ab wann es sich auch lohnt vielleicht Leute zu engagieren, die da von vornherein mehr Verständnis für die Materie mitbringen oder ob es gut machbar ist bzw. kannst mich sonst auch fragen wenn du hilfe brauchst für Bearbeitung etc.

Greetz a.


----------



## bokay (14. August 2008)

Früher war es undenkbar für ca. 50€ diese Qualität zu bekommen die man Heute in einem Behringer C1 bekommt!

Es gilt jedoch immer noch die Regel je teurer desto besser. Für den Anfang kann man jedoch nichts falsch machen mit billigen Mikrofonen. Wie Chmee schon sagte ist das Drumherum mindestens genau so wichtig. Hier gibt es von Art schon sehr günstige und gute Preamps (Behringer kann man hier auch wieder nennen und auch einige andere doch die Arts sind da eine kleine Klasse besser...)

Eine vernünftige Gesangsaufnahme kostet dich (wenn du sie seber machen willst) ein bis 2 Hundert Euro *Plus* (und ohne wirst du nur Glück oder Pech haben) ein wenig Erfahrung sprich Zeit die du mit der Materie verbringst.
Dazu gehören dann Mikroposition im Raum, wie bringe Ich den Sänger/Sprecher dazu richtig ins Mikro zu labern, wie nehme Ich seine Nervosität, etc, etc.


----------



## Freak (14. August 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt mal vom Behringer C1 ausgehe. Da ist es ja mit den 49,99€ bei weitem noch nicht getan.

Was gehört denn zur zusätzlichen Pflichtausrüstung?


----------



## bokay (14. August 2008)

Mikrofonkabel, Mikrofonvorverstärker; Beim zweiten klanggestaltenden Element (nach dem Mikro der Vorverstärker) verhält es sich gleich. Je teurer desto besser. Jedoch kannst du ein schlechtes Mikro nicht besser machen sondern halt nur umgekehrt. Für ein Kondensatormikrofon (wie das C1) ist Phantomspeisung natürlich unbedingt erforderlich.;
Zuletzt benötigst du einen AD Wandler der am einfachsten in einem Audio-Interface integriert.
Beim Interface solltest du darauf achten dass es genug In und Outputs hat um entsprechendes Monitoring durchführen zu können.
Bessere haben sogenanntes Zero-Latency oder Null-Latenz Monitoring wo das Eingangsignal einfach vor der Wandlung (welche mit Latenz behaftet ist) auf einen Ausgang geroutet.

Zu guter Letzt solltest du deine Räumlichkeiten unter die Lupe nehmen. Idealerweise ist ein Aufnahmeraum für Sprache nicht kleiner als ca. 460 m³ damit sich auch Schallwellen im unteren Frequenzbereich ideal ausbreiten können. 

Für den Anfang reicht es durch ausprobieren herauszufinden wo in deinem Zimmer der beste Punkt ist. (Lärmquellen wie Computer oder Kühlschrank sollten möglichst nicht in der Mikrofonachse liegen; erste Reflexionen sollten in Mikrofonnähe vermieden ev. bedämpft werden)


----------

